# "Film Camera"



## Donde (Sep 21, 2017)

Who'd a thunk it...the etymological term for that phrase is "retronym".


----------



## limr (Sep 21, 2017)

For many of us, the term is still just "camera."


----------



## Gary A. (Sep 21, 2017)

What's film?


----------



## limr (Sep 21, 2017)

Gary A. said:


> What's film?



You hush.


----------



## snowbear (Sep 21, 2017)

Gary A. said:


> What's film?


That stuff that came along after you were in the business for a few years.


----------



## terri (Sep 21, 2017)

Meh.   Digital cameras still get presented as "D" SLRs.   

Nothing here.


----------



## Fred von den Berg (Sep 21, 2017)

The majority of digital cameras have a shape similar to that of cameras designed to run 35mm film between two spools. Cameras that don't have these spools but adhere to the traditional shape are by definition retro since  for reasons of functionality there is no necessity for them to have this form.


----------



## benhasajeep (Sep 22, 2017)

Fred von den Berg said:


> The majority of digital cameras have a shape similar to that of cameras designed to run 35mm film between two spools. Cameras that don't have these spools but adhere to the traditional shape are by definition retro since  for reasons of functionality there is no necessity for them to have this form.


With the exception the form is fitting to the hands.  Just because there is a different "medium" inside and has similar design.  Doesn't mean they are copying something from the past if the form factor is the same.  Film cameras don't need the SLR type form.  Look at the original Brownies, TLR's, 6x6 Hassleblads, Bronicas all use spooled films but different form factors.  The basic 35mm design is easy for people to handle.


----------



## otherprof (Sep 22, 2017)

benhasajeep said:


> Fred von den Berg said:
> 
> 
> > The majority of digital cameras have a shape similar to that of cameras designed to run 35mm film between two spools. Cameras that don't have these spools but adhere to the traditional shape are by definition retro since  for reasons of functionality there is no necessity for them to have this form.
> ...


I wonder how future alien archaeologists would picture (no pun intended) the users of our d slr cameras? One eye beings with thirty fingers?


----------



## chuasam (Sep 22, 2017)

limr said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> > What's film?
> ...


I could fill a thesaurus with how much I despise film.
First and and Foremost...lack of profit margin.


----------



## limr (Sep 22, 2017)

chuasam said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> > Gary A. said:
> ...



The instrument has not yet been invented that could measure my utter indifference to this.


----------



## Fred von den Berg (Sep 22, 2017)

benhasajeep said:


> Fred von den Berg said:
> 
> 
> > The majority of digital cameras have a shape similar to that of cameras designed to run 35mm film between two spools. Cameras that don't have these spools but adhere to the traditional shape are by definition retro since  for reasons of functionality there is no necessity for them to have this form.
> ...



I didn't mention SLR, I have a bunch of 35mm cameras that aren't reflex or system type. The point is that most digitals resemble one or another of the 35mm type cameras, they having been the type of film cameras with the lion's share of the market and so with familiar and trusted designs that have continuing appeal. Cameras that had other spooled film formats were a much smaller part of the market and less interesting for the makers to continue/copy. What really clinches it though is that instant film cameras didn't and don't have similar designs to 35mm cameras: they look different because what's inside is different.


----------



## TheLibrarian (Sep 23, 2017)

The supermarket had a film and batteries aisle. I looked, no film.


----------



## limr (Sep 23, 2017)

I can buy film at Walmart or CVS, and I have also seen Lomography products sold at book stores and a few hipster-ish type clothing stores. I won't buy film at those places, though, because of the ridiculous price premium, but they are still options. 

Well, I did get some Lomo roll film and a couple of packs of Instax a few months back when I saw them on the sale shelves at Barnes and Noble.


----------



## fmw (Sep 24, 2017)

chuasam said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> > Gary A. said:
> ...



 Strange thing to hate.  My opinion is that it is digital technology that is putting pro photographers out of business.  I loved film but, since I don't have to use it anymore, I don't.


----------



## chuasam (Sep 24, 2017)

fmw said:


> chuasam said:
> 
> 
> > limr said:
> ...


No, Craigslist killing newspapers has affected Photojournalists in the News Paper industry.
Blogs and the Internet has affected magazines.
Old photographers resting on their laurels are putting themselves out of business.


----------



## fmw (Sep 25, 2017)

chuasam said:


> fmw said:
> 
> 
> > chuasam said:
> ...



Craig's list has killed newspapers?  More likely the internet media have done that.  We don't subscribe to newspapers any longer since the dog died.  We get our news from TV and the internet.  I don't think we are alone in that.


----------



## benhasajeep (Sep 25, 2017)

fmw said:


> chuasam said:
> 
> 
> > fmw said:
> ...



I get my news from the net.  I rarely turn the tv on anymore for broadcast anything.  Cut the cable like 7 years ago.


----------



## fmw (Sep 25, 2017)

benhasajeep said:


> fmw said:
> 
> 
> > chuasam said:
> ...



Probably a good move.  I watch things like History Channel and Science Channel and sports events.  I even watch some TV series reruns.  Nothing on mainstream TV except for those sports events.


----------



## benhasajeep (Sep 25, 2017)

fmw said:


> benhasajeep said:
> 
> 
> > I get my news from the net.  I rarely turn the tv on anymore for broadcast anything.  Cut the cable like 7 years ago.
> ...



We have cable for internet service.  And I have Amazon Prime.  Wife has Netflix.

Around 7 years ago I was flipping channels and went around once and started again.  Stopped at a Duke's of Hazard rerun!  After about 5 min I awoke from my trance and realized I was watching 30 year old rerun.  And it was the best thing on TV  from over 100 channels.  Time to get rid of cable!  Wife was not too happy at first, it's worked out.  I used to like Discovery, and History, and a couple more.  But they started to get heavy with all these "reality" shows that have nearly the same style of editing.  So, that was it!  Was done with them.  And really don't miss it.  Watch less sports now too.  Don't really miss it.


----------



## orf (Nov 20, 2017)

TheLibrarian said:


> The supermarket had a film and batteries aisle. I looked, no film.



But recently C90 blank tapes, which is odd.


----------



## davidharmier60 (Nov 20, 2017)

I find it a real bummer that film is so forgotten. I REALLY miss the days of going into Eckerd or Walgreens and getting processing. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## limr (Nov 20, 2017)

davidharmier60 said:


> I find it a real bummer that film is so forgotten. I REALLY miss the days of going into Eckerd or Walgreens and getting processing.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk



Perhaps not as forgotten as people think: In High School Darkrooms, Shedding Light on a Vintage Craft

It's also still offered at my college and other schools in the 'burbs.


----------



## Vtec44 (Nov 20, 2017)

terri said:


> Meh.   Digital cameras still get presented as "D" SLRs.
> 
> Nothing here.




It's all about the "D" these days.


----------



## 480sparky (Nov 20, 2017)

Vtec44 said:


> terri said:
> 
> 
> > Meh.   Digital cameras still get presented as "D" SLRs.
> ...




TIG.


Total Instant Gratification.


----------



## orf (Nov 20, 2017)

Vtec44 said:


> terri said:
> 
> 
> > Meh.   Digital cameras still get presented as "D" SLRs.
> ...



Like putting the word 'color' on lenses in the 1960s.


----------



## davidharmier60 (Nov 20, 2017)

And while I'd like to get into DSLR it isn't very likely to happen in my lifetime. 
Meanwhile I have an AE-1 and EOS650 with some lenses that are growing cobwebs. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------

